# DU or Etisalat for postpaid mobile?



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

Which provider is preferred for a postpaid mobile subscription? For business purpose (roaming).


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

As far as pricing goes, honestly there is hardly anything that differentiates the two.
Personally I like Du as they charge by the second, and customer service is relatively more accessible for me personally than Etisalat. For a business customer that would matter less though.
Also, I have heard that Etisalat has better coverage than Du. I have an Etisalat phone (from work) as well as a Du phone (personal). Don't see any difference on that front


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

I would recommend DU because its cheaper and better specially for postpaid connection.


----------

